# netzwerk unter suse 8.1 kein problem?



## carsten (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich wollte meine Rechner zuhause vernetzen und habe mich damals für Suse7.1 entschlossen. Hat auch immer gut gefuntzt Deshalb habe ich nicht lange gezögert als ich an suse 8.1 günstig drannkam. Aber damit fingen die Probleme an ich habe mein Netzwerk nicht mehr zum laufen gebraucht wenn ich auf lan-browser klicke kommt die fehlermeldung \\\"prtokoll wird nicht unterstützt lan\\\" oder muss ich anderst auf das Netzwerk zugreiffen? Aber auf den Windowsrechnern wird der liuxserver auch nicht angezeigt. ich habe mommentan einen windowsrechner mit ner ics als router laufen und da kann ich unter linux auch ins netz gehen. also kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein linux einrichten muss das das Netzwerk wieder läuft? Ihr könnt mich auch über e-mail erreichen Morhahn84@web.de ich kann euch dann auch meine hosts und lmhosts dateien senden. 

Gruss Carsten


----------



## melmager (31. Oktober 2002)

nach der fehlerbeschreibung musst du samba einrichten
ist warscheinlich noch nicht passiert ....

und wenn dann hast du die falsche arbeitsgruppe
alle rechner (linux und win) müssen in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe sein
dann werdeb die rechner auch gesehen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2002)

Also ich würde mal behaupten, daß LISA (der für den KDE-Lan-Browser zuständige Daemon) nicht automatisch beim Bootvorgang gestartet wurde, oder gestartet wurde und nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.

Check das einfach mal indem du entweder in 'ner Shell "ps x | grep lisa" eingibst oder in der Prozessliste von KSysGuard nachschaust.

Um den Linux-Rechner unter Windows in der Netzwerk-Umgebung sehen zu können mußt du, wie mein Vorredner bereits erwähnte, Samba installieren; oder wahrscheinlich nur konfigurieren und starten, da ich davon ausgehe, daß Samba von der SuSE mitinstalliert wurde.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## carsten (31. Oktober 2002)

ich habe den samba eingerichtet! nur ob ich das richtig gemacht habe weiss ich nicht kann mir mal jemand die: samba.conf, host, lmhost dateien von sich schicken das ich ein gutes beispiel habe?
und kann mir noch jemand schreiben welche systemdienste auf jeden fall gestartet werden müssen?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2002)

Schau mal unter OS Tutorials.
Da gibts ein Tutorial für Samba (speziell smb.conf) von mir


----------

